

Ask HN: Alternative Cancer Cures  - visava

has anybody looked into alternative cancer cures and the logic behind them at<p>http://cancertutor.com<p>All of them target the cancer microbes
======
c1u
You know what they call alternative medicine that really works?

Medicine.

~~~
visava
<http://www.dilipkumargoswami.com/success-story-no-7/>

Look at this success story and some others on this site using cures from the
site I mentioned

